# Smallest radius for a Bachmann H0 ALCO S2



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello there,
Does anyone could tell me the smallest radius that I can use for a Bachmann H0 ALCO S2 #63309 ?
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=601_765_947&products_id=4699
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have this model and there is nowhere on the instructions that recommend a minimum radius. I should think about 18" should be about the min but you might like to try tighter. 
It's an excellent model especially for the money and if you haven't bought it already I would urge you to do so. If you want to run it on DCC I would recommend you buy the DCC ready version and put a premium decoder in like a ESU look pilot or Lenz + to give it the fine control a switcher needs. It takes an eight pin.


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for your answer Cycleops.
In fact, I'm planning to use 14" radius curves (360 mm). Maybe it's too tight ?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It may well work, the trucks have quite a lot of swing. The issue might be with your freight cars derailing with the extreme angles of the body mounted couplers. I'll try to mock up a 14 " radius tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

14" (360mm) in HO is really too tight for all but the smallest rolling stock, and would really limit you.

Obviously, I don't know how much space you have to work with, but my advice would be to use the LARGEST radius you can possibly fit, not see how tightly your equipment will turn.


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Many thanks for your answers. Very helpful.
My new layout project is a H0 pizza. That's the reason why I need small radius curves.
This photo gave me this pizza idea:








idea:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I was going to suggest making a slightly bigger pizza but I see the one on Carl's site is using a four axle diesel so you should be OK.


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks.
I made a few tests with two very very old diesels (maybe 30 years old or more!)
I found them in my stuff. One is a four axle diesel, the other one is a six axle diesel.
They run but not exactly as well as possible.


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

I used Trix C track: *https://www.reynaulds.com/products/Trix/62130.aspx*


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

The smallest Bachmann H0 radius is 15". Very close to Trix C track radius: 14-3/16"

*http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=258_366_367&products_id=2460*


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, yes, they sell it. Just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD...

Notice the huge overhang at each end of your locos. This could make pulling cars a problem, as well as requiring a lot more clearance between the track and anything next to it.


----------

